# Transit connect rear bumper!?



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a quick 1. Has anyone ever taken the rear bumper off a transit connect? I cannot for the life of me see where it comes off?


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

bolts are under the chassis at the rear, you will have to get under it mate and you will see them.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> Just a quick 1. Has anyone ever taken the rear bumper off a transit connect? I cannot for the life of me see where it comes off?


Iirc the bumper brackets slide inside the rear chassis rail, if you look underneath at the chassis rails I think you should see two 17mm bolts either side undo these either side and it should slide out of chassis, I think this is his it comes off. Hope this helps mate :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Andyb0127 said:


> Iirc the bumper brackets slide inside the rear chassis rail, if you look underneath at the chassis rails I think you should see two 17mm bolts either side undo these either side and it should slide out of chassis, I think this is his it comes off. Hope this helps mate :thumb:


i believe this is correct also, bit fiddly but easy enough:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Thought I'd was maybe something to do with that. Thanks guys. Looks fiddly


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> Thanks guys. Thought I'd was maybe something to do with that. Thanks guys. Looks fiddly


With older ones make sure to use some penetration fluid on the bolts and slowly unscrew and screw back on if it's rusty till it runs smooth don't force it as that's when it will snap.They can sometimes easily be snapped if they haven't been touched and that is a nightmare to rectify lol :thumb:

But im sure you already knew that, if so I apologise


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you. Got a full rear set up for £90!


----------

